# Gigaware Mp3 Recognition



## BugsBeagle (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a Radio Shack Gigaware 09A10 Mp3 player and the computer does not detect it when it is plugged into a USB port. The OS is Windows 7. Windows won't allow me to download a driver for the device. Help will be greatly appreciated.

BugsBeagle


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Why won't Windows allow you to download a driver? You shouldn't need one as all USB devices have native drivers in Windows. 
With the drive turned on and plugged in go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc*. Right click the *devmgmt.msc* icon in your search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Device Manager are there any devices with yellow marks next to them? Or under* U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers do you see an *Unknown *Device? If so, right click it and *Uninstall *it. Now unplug the USB drive from the computer. Restart the computer. After it restarts plug the device into the_ Back_ USB port (a different one if you have a choice)_ not _the front as this is a weaker port and not through a USB Hub. You should get a new hardware wizard and it should install. If it again fails, try it on another computer, the device may be faulty.


----------

